# Dibujo de Circuitos Eléctricos-Electrónicos [No simulación]



## blackoptik (Abr 4, 2012)

Hola a todos!!! hoy les voy a mostrar como crear dibujos de circuitos eléctricos-electrónicos ya sea para sus trabajos escolares, reportes de prácticas, para alguna publicación (si son investigadores), o para hacer los esquemáticos de tu tesis.

Desde hace tiempo he visto que en varios foros de electrónica,en yahoo respuestas, inclusive mis compañeros de escuela que se preguntan ¿cómo es que los libros de electrónica hacen los dibujos de los circuitos?, pues la verdad no lo sé, pero ahora que lo pienso creo que podría escribirle a una editorial (Prentice Hall, McGraw-Hill, etc) y preguntárselos pero no lo haré (dudó que me den la respuesta) además yo tengo una solución para que mis dibujos queden muy profesionales y les voy a enseñar como. No se si así es como ellos hacen los dibujos, pero se asemejan mucho y es muy probable que así si sea.

Lo anterior es parte de un post que hice en Taringa!.

Si les interesa pueden bajar el archivo pdf donde tengo toda la explicacion. Espero les se de utiliadad.

Les dejo el link del post: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14457952/Dibujo-de-Circuitos-Electricos-_No-simulacion_.html

Y el link de descarga del pdf: http://www.mediafire.com/?9e7dak8514up84x

El tutorial lo subi a mediafire. Es 100% hecho por mi, si tienen alguna duda pueden escribirme a 





Saludos!!!


----------



## sangreaztk (Abr 4, 2012)

Interesante! Gracias. No conocía Xcircuit.
Yo los que uso son ktechlab y gEDA.

Saludos!


----------



## yonar el mejor (Jul 16, 2012)

gracias amigo    e  seguida lo voy  a probar.

saludos


----------



## geovanny (Ago 13, 2012)

gracias es un aporte muy útil, tambien hay otro programa que sirve para hacer dibujos se llama Splan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2012)

si yo lo conosia al  Xcircuit, pero prefiero el pcbwizar (lo corro en linux con emulador wine)


----------

